# Looking at '01 740iS



## Wraith (Sep 1, 2006)

found this car just wondering what woud be a fair price. Current owner is second owner(has owned car for over 3 years) Black on black Sport with Wide screen nav, power rear shade, 79000 miles. Has new radiator, expansion tank, power steering hoses, Brakes have less than 15000 miles, Michelin Sport Pilots with 70-80% tread, great maint. records from local dealership. Owner is asking $23000. IS IT WORTH IT????


----------



## splatmatic (Nov 20, 2005)

kelly blue book is telling me 21k for the beast.. wait for someone else comes around, im not good on advice.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

If it doesn't come with a warranty those things are more trouble than they are worth. I'd get a nice used 2001 540i sport with a warranty and around 45k miles for $21k~.:thumbup:


----------



## Wraith (Sep 1, 2006)

The wife is driving 2006 LS430 this car is great for her and the son, but not sporty enough for me. I really like the 99-01 740i as long as the sport package is included. Just not sure what price as fair and what kind if repairs I can expect with the BMW.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

E39(95-01) and E36(1996-2003) BMWs have alot of radiator issues, they tend to blow up and over heat the car, so unless you get a warranty I'd stay away. And yes, I agree, those are the most beautiful BMWs made in the past 20 years.


----------



## Wraith (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input, I am kinda on the fence and need somebody to push me to one side or the other. The wife is no help, to her a car is transportation.


----------



## duke4739 (Sep 29, 2005)

*'01 740is*

The '01 was the best of the breed. Had a new 2000,great car! I think price is not as relevant as the quality and condition and maintenance of the car. If it is top notch,it should be worth it. It can be a wonderful car.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> E39(95-01) and E36(1996-2003) BMWs have alot of radiator issues, they tend to blow up and over heat the car, so unless you get a warranty I'd stay away. And yes, I agree, those are the most beautiful BMWs made in the past 20 years.


Unless they used the same radiators in the E38 7 series then he shouldn't have to worry about that too much. It's funny how he says how he likes a certain car and then is told not to buy it because "they are more trouble than they are worth" especially coming from someone who own's a 7 series. Did you own an E38 BMW745? Did you have problems with it? Doesn't seem like you'd own one if it was so horrible, even if they are the most beautiful bmw's in the last 20 years!

Wraith, I'd suggest going to www.autotrader.com and do a classified ad search on the type of car you'd like to buy. Oh and by the way BMW745 the E39 5 series ran from 97-03, and the E36 ran from 92-98. Might want to get your facts straight before giving "advice".


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I love the E38 7-series, and yes, I had a 750iL and every time I had it at the shop there was a 2 page list of stuff that they had to fix on it, of course, it was all under warranty, if it wasn't I would have been out of pocket about $3k every time it was in the shop, thus, it would have been the worst purchasing decision of my life. I currently have an E65 7er and it hasn't been much of a problem but I'm sure that each service visit has cost around $2k for my current one.

My point was that if you don't get a warranty on one, don't buy it because they'll cost a lot more to maintain then they were to purchase.


----------



## Wraith (Sep 1, 2006)

I spent quite a bit of time talking to the current owner. I bluntly asked him why he was selling the car. His reply was fairly straight forward.....The Cost to maintain the vehicle....the other cars in his garage 1 Toyota Land Cruiser 2 Acura TSX (good looking car but too small) 3 Lexus GS 400. So I'm sure the cost to maintain the BMW is a great deal more the the other vehicles. I think this is the price you must pay to play...


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Not really, you can play just as well with a less costly to maintain E39 5er. Have you considered leasing a used 03 540i w/ m sport package? Those are my favorite 5 series.


----------



## Wraith (Sep 1, 2006)

Dont want a lease, the purchase is a cash deal and I have 20-25k to "Play" try to find a used low miles 540i in OKC is a chore. _Jackie Cooper BMW_ is HIGH on all their used cars, more so on good low mile or CPO cars.


----------

